# Blue card or work visa?



## Rohit2018 (Jun 9, 2018)

Hello,

Having an job offer from Germany. what would be the best option to go for..blue card or work permit?

Can anyone give me the advantages/disadvantages of one over other in longer run and which one i should go for, if employer gives the option to choose.

Thanks


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Rohit2018 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Having an job offer from Germany. what would be the best option to go for..blue card or work permit?
> 
> ...


The Blue Card has some advantages and disadvantages when compared to a regular work permit.

Advantages: spouses get instant full access to the job market and don't need to show language skills beforehand. (1-3 years wait for spouses of regular work permit holders unless they qualify for a work permit in their own right - with sponsorship.)

Quicker path to settlement for BlueCard holder if requirements are met.

If you get married to a non-EEA national after moving to Germany, spouses can join right away without the usual two-year waiting period when on a regular work permit.

Other EU countries count years spent under BlueCard towards settlement if you have a subsequent BlueCard in that country.

Disadvantages: In the first two years you need permission from the authorities to change employer, you can't get a BlueCard from another EU country if you have spent less than 18 months on BlueCard in Germany.

Whether you qualify mostly depends on your salary level.


----------

